# Main Street Manayunk Sucks! dodge death...



## widge234 (Jul 16, 2004)

Someone who has connections (not me) needs to start a coalition to pave the tow path so we don't need to dodge death and ride on Main Street!


----------



## propp2531 (Feb 19, 2004)

I agree. I always take the side streets when going down main st. I'll make a left at the Green Lane Bridge and take make the right under the railroad tracks. It cobbled but a lot less traffic.


----------

